# Keyboard with no Fn Key-Is there substitute?



## vienna01 (Oct 10, 2011)

*SOLVED *see below

I have a separate Mac keyboard with *no Fn key.* Mine does have keys f1 through f16. Sometimes instructions say to press Fn then to press another key. *What can I press on my keyboard instead of the Fn key?*


----------



## jbarley (Oct 10, 2011)

vienna01 said:


> I have a separate Mac keyboard with *no Fn key.* Mine does have keys f1 through f16. Sometimes instructions say to press Fn then to press another key. *What can I press on my keyboard instead of the Fn key?*


That's odd.
I have a standard apple issue keyboard, it has no function key, and I've never run into a situation yet that needed it.
Now a Laptop is another story, they double up on the F-key calls hence the Fn key.


----------



## vienna01 (Oct 10, 2011)

My keyboard is A1048 big & heavy but great feel typing.
I have had instructions where the persons say press Fn then press another key. I wonder is there a general workaround for that if I have no Fn key?


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 10, 2011)

Your keyboard doesn't have an fn key.

I'll try to paraphrase what barley suggested:
If your keyboard does not have an fn key, then ignore that step in your instructions, and simply press the  next referenced f key, ignoring the fn key - which, after all, is a modifying key - and your keyboard doesn't need that to operate the function keys.


----------



## vienna01 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thabks.
You explanation should be obvious to me but wasn't. Next time I am trying to follow instructions that include "press Fn key then press XX key". I'll just press the XX key.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 11, 2011)

Not your fault. It's just someone providing some steps, and ignoring other possible keyboards. Then, it's on you to decide how to work around that step, or - if you even need that step. And, it's not so obvious, IMHO.
Good luck!


----------

